# Euthyphro's dilemma



## JKLeoPCA (May 2, 2006)

Howdy, 

A friend of mine is looking for books, or web links that offer any commentary or rebuttal of Plato's Euthyphro dilemma dialogue. 

Did Augustine or anyone even in ancient philosophy or of the early church fathers write. All I have been able to find for him so far is from C. Hodge's _Systematic Theology _on a discussion of Pantheism.


----------



## JKLeoPCA (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> the best rebuttal is to point out that it's a false dilemma.
> 
> Morality is neither outside of God or arbitrarily decreed by him. WHat is moral is based on his Holy, Unchanging, Righteous character. Thus God *is* the standard, and so always decrees what is right.



Yes, we are familiar with the argument and the solution. We are just trying to find source material of which early church fathers dealt with it and when, and thus in what written works.


----------



## JKLeoPCA (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> sorry, don;t know the exact works,
> 
> i think people addressed indirectly. so, we can read augustines account of God's attributes like goodness and then infer how that would have addressed euthyphro.
> ...



Thanks! Awesome link. I'll forward this to him. If you come across anything else just drop the link or book bio, here.


----------

